# wowszene <-> buffed - Was is da los?



## Mr.Buffey (6. September 2008)

Hi liebe Communitiy,

Schon seit einiger Zeit beobachte ich, dass gelegentlich Flames von seiten der Seite *wow-szene.de* in Richtung Buffed geäußert werden.
Ich habe noch nie ein Statement von Buffed du diesem offensichtlich existierenden Streit gehört. BIS ich vorgestern auf die geschickte mit Flo1 aufmerksam geworden bin. (Meiner Meinung nach hätten beide Teilnehmer diese Konfliktes sich professioneller verhalten können, aber darauf möchte ich jetzt gar nicht genauer eingehen)

Ich bekomme (bitte korrigiert mich wenn dem nicht so ist) diesen "Streit" so ähnlich mit, wie der rein platonische Hass Zwischen Düsseldorfern und Kölnern: *Beide findens scheisse aber keiner weiss wohers kommt.*

Natürlich ist mir klar, dass Steve Krömer aka "Stevinho" seine Seite(n) mehr oder weniger privat betreibt und somit aus Freiem Willen schreiben kann was er will, und Buffed hingegen in der Comutec Media AG ist und somit eine gewisse Professionalität an den Tag legen muss. (nicht böse gemeint @ wowsene-Community)

Ich für meine Person bin sowohl Fan der wowszene-events (wow-nacht, allimania etc.), als auch der viele Features von Buffed (show, cast etc.)
... btw ich bin auch düsseldorfer und gleichzeitig glühender FC(Köln)-Fan! ;-)
Ebenso finde ich sowohl Steve, Zach, Drunken und die ganze wowszene Crew *genauso* sympathisch wie das buffed-team!

Meiner Meinung nach haben beide Seiten bisher einige Fehler gemacht: Steve hat den Streit zu oft provoziert und buffed es einfach tot-geschwiegen.

Somit bitte ich euch Buffed und wowszene, 
ihr müsst euch ja nich gleich Lieben, aber ein wenig *Toleranz* und *Akzeptanz* wär doch schon mal ein guter Anfang.

MfG Jays.


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2008)

Eigentlich ist es ja gar icht "buffed vs. wowszene"... es sind viel mehr ein paar wenige Leute beider Communities die gerne flamen und irgendeinen Grund suchen. Leider wird es oft gleich auf die ganze Community ausgeweitet, wenn mal einer über die Stränge schlägt. Ich habe bis vor kurzem gar nichts von diesem "Streit" mitbekommen und hätte es auch nicht, wenn diese eine Sache nicht so ausgeufert wäre und werde es für meinen Teil auch nicht weiter verfolgen, aber ich befürchte, daß du die Leute die sich an diesem Streit erfreuen nicht so umstimmen kannst.


----------



## Vodootroll (6. September 2008)

Ich sehe das genau und finde beide Seiten super, aber Stevinho hat halt die Angewohnheit die anderen Wow-seiten zu flamen zb. auch inwow oder wow-gamona ist halt so. Aber durch die Sache mit Flo neulich gehen natürlich wieder Teile der Community aufeinander los.
Es ist aber so, dass das Halt Steves Art ist und es für Buffed die ja sehr profesionell und deshalb garnicht darauf eingehen sollte dann klingt das auch wieder ab. Wenn nicht wieder was sehr provokantes von einer der beiden Communitys kommt. Ansonsten is dieser ganze "Streit" nur unnötig für Leute die beide Seiten mögen


----------



## xTaR (6. September 2008)

> Ich sehe das genau und finde beide Seiten super, aber Stevinho hat halt die Angewohnheit die anderen Wow-seiten zu flamen zb. auch inwow oder wow-gamona ist halt so. Aber durch die Sache mit Flo neulich gehen natürlich wieder Teile der Community aufeinander los.



Was war da mit Flo los ?


Auf jeden Fall lässt sich Steve leider auf ein sehr niedriges Niveau herab , wenn er Buffed.de flamed. Finde ich sehr schade da ich wowszene.de immer bevorzugt habe , weil dort einfach eine lockere Atmosphäre herrscht und wowszene nicht den Anspruch hat professionell zu sein sondern einfach nur eine Site von Fans für Fans sein soll. 


Die Flames gegen inwow.de und gamona kann ich aber voll unterstützen , was inWoW da abzieht , bzw abgezogen hat ist echt nicht mehr normal.

Stichwort " Diese Pause ist gewollt , damit sich jeder seinen Teil denken kann. ". Grüße an dieser Stelle übrigens an Gerry Leusch. 


Buffed.de ist da aber irgendwie nicht besser , weil Buffed.de auch noch zurückflamed. 


Fazit :


Eigentlich hat Buffed angefangen ( Quelle : Internet sag ich nur ) aber mittlerweile flamed sich hier irgendwie jeder. Ich persönlich bevorzuge wowszene , da ich Steves Art und die ganzen anderen "Mitarbeiter" mag. Außerdem ist mir Buffed , was die Shows angeht zu "noobig". Ich will nunmal nicht alles erklärt haben sondern einfach gute Diskussionen von Hardcore Gamern hören.  Buffed.de spielt sich irgendwie in letzter Zeit seltsam in den Vordergrund , aber der Buffedcast ist immer noch ungeschlagen. 



So , das war nun kein Flame sondern nur meine Meinung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

óÒ es gibt leute die steves art mögen?
naja menschen haben komische und unterschiedliche geschmäcker


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat Buffed angefangen ( Quelle : Internet sag ich nur )


Würde ich so nicht unterstützen. Man weiß nicht, was hinter denKulissen noch abgelaufen ist... und letztendlich isses auch total egal wer angefangen hat. Jeder hat seinen Geschmack und bevorzgt daher den Inhalt der einen oder der anderen Seite und alles was sich drumrum abspielt sollte der Community eigentlich total egal sein.


----------



## David (7. September 2008)

ZAM hat seinen BNC in #wow-szene stehen also ist alles ok!


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2008)

Buffed hat angefangen? Hab ich was verpasst? *g*

Oder siehst du den Buffedcast tatsächlich als Angriff auf die WoW-Nacht? oO


----------



## xTaR (7. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Buffed hat angefangen? Hab ich was verpasst? *g*
> 
> Oder siehst du den Buffedcast tatsächlich als Angriff auf die WoW-Nacht? oO



BuffedCast ist keinesfalls ein Angriff auf die WoW Nacht. Ich höre beides gerne. WoWNacht für lustige Diskussionen mit Raid Spielern etc. Und den BuffedCast einfach nur weil die Leute die Buffed cool drauf sind ;>


Ist ja eigentlich auch egal , jeder soll das hören wozu er Lust hat.


----------



## xTaR (8. September 2008)

Hier nochmal der Link zu Steves Blog in dem man sich die Geschichte von Flauwy mal ganz durchlesen kann. Ich fands sehr erheiternd. 


Mehr von Flauwy : Die Herausforderung !

Flauwy bleibt !

Soll nun keine Werbung für bamstevinho.de sein , sondern nur mal die ganze Geschichte erklären, ich kannte sie ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht.


----------



## Lillyan (8. September 2008)

Jetzt lass es doch gut sein. Alles weitere wird intern und unter sich geklärt. Man muss die Sache nicht immer wieder anheizen indem man die Links postet.


----------



## Casionara (9. September 2008)

uiuiui da hat sich der beliebteste Spieler von Thrall ja richtig ins zeug gelegt um der WoW gemeinde die Augen zu öffnen.
Er hat hat iH erschaffen
Er hat WoW erschaffen
Er hat den Durchblick 

hach iss das Süß!
Stev ich will ein kind von dir .. wobei mein Taure lässt ihn sicherlich Platzen ^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (9. September 2008)

Ich hab davon bis vor kurzem auch nix mitbekommen. Ein ehemaliger Kollege war halt immer am Schimpfen auf die Noobs von buffed und das sie Szene doch viel cooler war. Ich wusste das er ein Aufschneider war und hab mir dabei nix gedacht. Erst seit der Sache mit Flawy hab ich was von einer gewissen Eskalation mitbekommen. Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen ,das es eine der beiden Parteien wirklich ernst nimmt. Schließlich brauch keine die Andere zu fürchten. Beide haben ihre festen Communitiys und beide Seiten haben Features die sie einfach einzigartig machen. Wie sagte mein Dad immer so schön: Klappern gehort zum Handwerk. 

so long
Ruffy


----------



## Der Mephisto (10. September 2008)

Also ich muss jetzt auch mal was loswerden und da auch nicht direkt was mit dieser Sache zu tun. Es gibt da aber etwas, das mich tierisch nervt in letzter Zeit und zwar: "Communitys"

STÄNDIG steht dieses Wort im Forum. Überall. Community hier, Community dort, alles für die Community.
Wie oft habe ich seufzend beim Start von AoC und jetzt auch wieder bei WAR Sätze wie "Ich hoffe die Community wird besser/reifer/vernüftiger/spaßiger/toller als bei (beliebiges MMO einfügen). Es nervt! Allein schon diese Verenglischung von dem schönen Wort "Gemeinschaft". Ich glaub hier sind nun einige echt überrascht...ja...Community ist Gemeinschaft. Echt jetzt. =)

Und was sehe ich überall? Keine Gemeinschaften, ich sehe nur aufgebaute GRENZEN. Man bekommt den Eindruck (und das ist nicht nur bei Buffed so) das hier jeder gegen jeden "flamet"(noch so ein Unwort *wurgs*, weiß nicht mal ob das so richtig geschrieben ist). 

WOWler gegen AoCler
AoCler gegen HDROler
WARler gegen WOWler
um nur ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.
und dann noch die Off-Topic Nervereien
Musikrichtung A gegen Musikrichtung B
usw usw

Und alle pochen immer auf Ihre tolle Community, bemerke aber die Grenzen die sie damit bauen leider nicht. Man sollte anfangen die Communitys einzureißen und endlich mal Gemeinschaften zu bilden. Welche die den Namen auch verdient haben. Englische Begriffe scheinen nämlich wirklich zunehmend dafür zu sorgen, das vergessen wird, was das eigentlich bedeutet.

Thats It.

Anhang: -Die Spielverderber-
Ja, es gibt sie. Leute die alles besser wissen, Leute die anderen einfach nur das Spiel mies machen wollen. Davon gibt es hier einige. Jeder der regelmäßig die Kommentare der News durchliest, dürften da auf Anhieb 3-5 Namen einfallen. Namen von Leuten die das betreffende Spiel selbst nicht spielen, aber auch nicht müde werden anderen zu erzählen wie scheiße sie es finden. 

Dabei wird von diesen Leuten immer so von oben herab "argumentiert", das man selbst sich nicht mehr sinnvoll wehren kann, da man dann als "Fanboi" dasteht, oder "Scheuklappen" aufhat. Denn schließlich hat ja euer Gegenüber die Weisheit mit Löffeln gegessen und ist sowie unfehlbar. Damit ist jede Diskussion meist gleich im Kern erstickt. (Das ist leider eine Entwicklung die mir in den letzten 2 Jahren sehr stark aufgefallen ist, egal ob Buffed, Heise oder sonst eine Forum. Als ich Anfing mich in "Communitys" rumzutreiben, also vor ca. 10 Jahren, konnte man noch vernüftige Diskussionen führen)

Diese Leute nerven, ich weiß. Doch bitte bitte, geht doch nicht immer wieder auf diese Leute ein. Komplett ignorieren ist das Beste was man machen kann. Ihr solltet euch über solche Leute nie aufregen, Mitleid solltet ihr haben, das auch schon alles. 

Thats It (diesmal wirklich) ;-)

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## xTaR (10. September 2008)

Etwas übertrieben mMn , aber trifft das Thema ganz gut.


----------



## Mr.Buffey (10. September 2008)

hmmmh also ich empfinde das jetzt nich so extrem aber es is sicher was wahres dran.


----------



## Thrainan (12. September 2008)

Der Fokus der beiden Seiten ist halt ein anderer. Beide haben imho Sachen in dennen sie besser, als auch schlechter sind. Ob beide miteinander können oder nicht sollte euch wie auch mir am allerwertesten vorbei gehen. 
Flauwy sollte sich halt in zukunft überlegen ob er sich nochmal mit jemanden anlegen will der schlicht und ergreifen schlagfertiger ist und bedenken das er hier als Repräsentant eines Unternehmens mit vielen Mitarbeitern spricht. Steve hats da natürlich einfacher.
Naja what ever, ich werde weiterhin beide Seiten nutzen. 
Evtl Kündigungen halte ich mal für eher unwarscheinlich, man wird ja nochmal nen fehler machen dürfen.


----------

